# Duk want to hear our experiences



## sofaraway (Jul 20, 2009)

Diabetes UK is looking for people with diabetes to share their experiences of supported self-management to help with our campaign for World Diabetes Day (14 November).

As 95 per cent of diabetes care is through self-management, this key issue is one of Diabetes UK?s priorities. It is about enabling people with diabetes to have the confidence and skills to better manage their lives with diabetes.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...-on-volunteers-to-share-diabetes-experiences/

Just in case anyone hasn't seen this and is interested


----------



## aymes (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for that, looks interesting. Think I may contact them to see if I can get involved.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what my involvement is with DUK any more. They still haven't taken my direct debit for renewal, or sent me a letter ot anything and it was due on 25th June. Perhaps I've been blacklisted from Balance by The Nurse's cronies!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 20, 2009)

maybe they are giving you a freebe for ignoring your poems and printing her drivel northerner lol


----------

